

Real-time audio feature extraction with the Web Audio API - codeoclock
https://github.com/hughrawlinson/meyda

======
diydsp
Excellent.

I've hosted hughrawlinson's demo code at
[http://diydsp.com/fun/meyda/](http://diydsp.com/fun/meyda/)

And I've written a short blogpost teaching people what-the-heck feature
extraction is at [http://diydsp.blogspot.de/2014/12/javascript-audio-
feature-e...](http://diydsp.blogspot.de/2014/12/javascript-audio-feature-
extraction.html)

~~~
codeoclock
Thanks for the exposure!

The demo is also available at
[http://hughrawlinson.github.io/meyda](http://hughrawlinson.github.io/meyda).

I also want to be very clear from the outset that this was a group effort
between @nevosegal, @jakubfiala (on github) and myself. We've contributed
equally to the source, the research, the testing, and the accompanying paper
that has been accepted for presentation at the first Web Audio Conference in
Paris.

------
danra
If you are into this, also check out Sonic Visualizer
([http://www.sonicvisualiser.org](http://www.sonicvisualiser.org)), with its
support for VAMP plug-ins for analyzing audio.

~~~
diydsp
Ah yes, Sonic Visualizer is an incredible tool. Despite the name which might
sound like merely a trippy thing to watch, it can be used for extremely
serious work, such as reverse-engineering world music scales, tuning
instruments, figuring out and annotating the notes in a song, etc.

Note #1. The VAMP plug-ins seriously kick up the power of Sonic Visualizer and
that they are open-source and used in the also amazing online tool Chordify
which is found at [http://chordify.net](http://chordify.net)

Note #2. Chordify is a neat tool which automatically extracts the chords from
any youtube video you point at it. It's free, but if you pay an additional 50
cents or so, it will send a you a rudimentary MIDI file with the chords in it.
It's been worth it for me several times already.

------
jonjoe
Bump!

